# Middle to Lower Eastern Shore Yellow Perch fishing



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I have never targeted Yellow Perch before so i was wondering if anyone knows of any good places to fish for yellows over here? I have heard that they are not always in the same places you find White Perch as White Perch are everywhere.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*yellow perch*

I fish allens fresh in charles county Md and waysons corner big fatties starting in about three or four weeks the yellow run first and than the white


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

cyg pm me and ill give you some secret holes that i always fish around the mid shore


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Bass_n_around said:


> I fish allens fresh in charles county Md and waysons corner big fatties starting in about three or four weeks the yellow run first and than the white


Thanks but I said *Eastern Shore* a.k.a Wye, Wicomico, Manokin, Annemessex, Nanticoke, Pocomoke etc Rivers


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Thanks but I said *Eastern Shore* a.k.a Wye, Wicomico, Manokin, Annemessex, Nanticoke, Pocomoke etc Rivers


Nanticoke ... Ding ding ding 
The trick is to know what to look for


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I've taken notes from the past couple years regarding perch fishing ... tried it a couple times at Gray's Run (west side of the uppermost bay) ... got good numbers but not many keepers.

Looking to try some this year ... yellow or white ... MD or DE (tribs from Chesapeake run well into DE) ... maybe even some Del Bay tribs ... from what I understand when they're running it's hard to miss  ... so, I'm game for joining up with some P&Sers for some of this action


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

This is a complete guess, but I would bet that Wautipkin (sp?) would have a good run.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

If you're talking the spawning run... Tuckahoe.

Have had good luck in Queen Anne/Hillsboro between the 404 and Main Street bridges. Grass shrimp on a small shad dart 2' below a small cork. Can be a blast on a ultralight. If you have a yak/canoe/small jon, it's even better. 

Also, up at the base of the dam in the park.

Have gotten them on the upper tank in Greensboro and Red Bridges, but it's not as predictable.
.


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

just remember you cant keep them in some watersheds, but they are around, 

CLOSED Watersheds: Magothy, Nanticoke, Patapsco, Severn, South and West Rivers


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

mdram said:


> just remember you cant keep them in some watersheds, but they are around,
> 
> CLOSED Watersheds: Magothy, Nanticoke, Patapsco, Severn, South and West Rivers


I really do not know much about them. Where are they when they are not spawning up the rivers? I rarely hear of any caught outside the season.

Can you catch them in the brackish waters or do you need to get upstream/river where the water is fresher and narrower?

Rog ... do you think the bridge over River road over the Annemessex would hold yellers?


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Bass_n_around said:


> I fish allens fresh in charles county Md and waysons corner big fatties starting in about three or four weeks the yellow run first and than the white



I've never had much luck there but that was when I was VERY ignorant when it came to fishing (now I have upgraded to just "plain" ignorant).

For AF, are you talking about the water access/flat just off the bridge on the 301 side? I've tried on the south side (I guess it's south) of the bridge (the lane heading towards MIR) with out much luck.

What info do you have? Also for Wayson's Corner - any tips/info?


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I really do not know much about them. Where are they when they are not spawning up the rivers? I rarely hear of any caught outside the season.
> 
> Can you catch them in the brackish waters or do you need to get upstream/river where the water is fresher and narrower?
> 
> Rog ... do you think the bridge over River road over the Annemessex would hold yellers?


its possible, im thinking about trying some of the bridge areas west of pa/pocomoke this spring for whites, maybe get some tellows too.

oh and the nanticoke watershed includes the marshyhope, just as an fyi


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*yellow perch*

the run starts in southern Md they get up to 12-14 inches fattie females the males about 11-13 it will start soon about three or four weeks


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey BnA,

Thanks for the tip! I've got to mark this on the calendar. Are you going to be fishing the run?

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Yellows can be caught all year long but its easier to get big fat fsih during the spawn .. Just like every other fish 
You guys are screwed because of the Comm guys ... What a crock of crap to take Yellows like that ... Bunch of crap always follows the COMM guys and we all pay one way or another .


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Oh i always fish the perch run*

[
Always fish the perch run

QUOTE=chump;373679]Hey BnA,

Thanks for the tip! I've got to mark this on the calendar. Are you going to be fishing the run?

Thanks,
Chump[/QUOTE]


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey BnA,

Feel like having a few WBB boys w/ you? 

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Bass_n_around said:


> the run starts in southern Md they get up to 12-14 inches fattie females the males about 11-13 it will start soon about three or four weeks


Whats up ! Hey no fish off the beach yet ?


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Choptank River (Watts Creek)
Mills Creek (Near Arrington Rd and 404 bridge)
Kings Creek
East and West Fork (Below St.Paul's Millpond)
Hillsboro area of Tuckahoe
Blackwater and the Transquaking Rivers
Wye Mills ( Below the spillway)
Crouse Mill Dam ( Tuckahoe )

Just a few - Not nearly as fun as it use to be but more fun then sitting in the house in FEB/MARCH.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Tommy Robinson said:


> Choptank River (Watts Creek)
> Mills Creek (Near Arrington Rd and 404 bridge)
> Kings Creek
> East and West Fork (Below St.Paul's Millpond)
> ...


Appreciate that. I'll have to scout some of these out as well. Where exactly is the spillway on the Wye?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Appreciate that. I'll have to scout some of these out as well. Where exactly is the spillway on the Wye?


Doug if your going that far you might as well stop here  .. 25 fish/day here  
3" realistix power minnows !


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> Doug if your going that far you might as well stop here  .. 25 fish/day here
> 3" realistix power minnows !


Hey Tom,

Whoa!! For 25 a day, we might even make that trip. Please let us know when you go. I haven't seen you since Tuna's bash.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

hengstthomas said:


> Doug if your going that far you might as well stop here  .. 25 fish/day here
> 3" realistix power minnows !



I'm in


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Me...*

...too! 

BTW - I'll try to leave the wind at home.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Gnatman said:


> ...too!
> 
> BTW - I'll try to leave the wind at home.


New year, new us. We'll leave the skunk at home.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

chump said:


> New year, new us. We'll leave the skunk at home.


Be nice now..... Fingers is always welcome to fish with us....   opcorn:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

What's with the popcorn smiley? Waiting for a witty retort? Not from me, I've turned over a new leaf for 2008. You will see a kinder, gentler FnC from here on out . . .


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*FnC...*



fingersandclaws said:


> What's with the popcorn smiley? Waiting for a witty retort? Not from me, I've turned over a new leaf for 2008. You will see a kinder, gentler FnC from here on out . . .


...say it ain't so. I for one, will miss your witty/sometimes sarcastic wit.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Appreciate that. I'll have to scout some of these out as well. Where exactly is the spillway on the Wye?


Below the lake (Wye Mills ) is what I was referring to. The creek is better if you have waders as it has really silted in and the beaver's have blocked alot of the spawning in the past few years.

Good Luck and hope ya have fun .


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> Doug if your going that far you might as well stop here  .. 25 fish/day here
> 3" realistix power minnows !


Well now I may have to make a trip with day boyz for that. However i ain't coming unless you school us on them there yellers. Si I guess we are scouting for floating milt ... and I don't mean our buddy Milt  You know Milt you are an easy target this time of year 

Give us a heads up when you think it might be prime time!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

chump said:


> New year, new us. We'll leave the skunk at home.


No bring the skunk ... I am immune .. Just leave the wind and rain home 

It'd be great to wet a line with you again .. Besides arent you the one that caught that nice LMB ...


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Tommy Robinson said:


> Below the lake (Wye Mills ) is what I was referring to. The creek is better if you have waders as it has really silted in and the beaver's have blocked alot of the spawning in the past few years.
> 
> Good Luck and hope ya have fun .


Thats what I heard too ..


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

<embed src="http://img252.imageshack.us/slideshow/smilplayer.swf" width="426" height="320" name="smilplayer" id="smilplayer" bgcolor="FFFFFF" menu="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" flashvars="id=img252/2817/1173714560mdn.smil"/>
<br/><a href="http://imageshack.us/slideshow/index.php">Go to ImageShack® to Create your own Slideshow</a>


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Dont mind at all WBB*

Ill let you know when WBB boys alright.Should be soon they have been catching them in the lower river already but it depends on this weather


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> No bring the skunk ... I am immune .. Just leave the wind and rain home
> 
> It'd be great to wet a line with you again .. Besides arent you the one that caught that nice LMB ...


Hey Tom,

The LMB was purely an accident. Sad to admit it, but it was on a size 10 hook w/ Powerbait for trout. I can't catch them when I'm targeting them like you can.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Bass_n_around said:


> Ill let you know when WBB boys alright.Should be soon they have been catching them in the lower river already but it depends on this weather


Thanks BnA!! Look forward to meeting you. You fish w/ Tom regularly, right?


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

try the tuckahoe river and also millington off of rt 313 i think it is, and also on that road there is a place called red bridges, all these places are great for yellow/white perch, use small minnows for the yellow perch and just a shad dart under a bobber for the white perch and just jig it a little, no need to buy bait for the white perch.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

UnknownFish said:


> try the tuckahoe river and also millington off of rt 313 i think it is, and also on that road there is a place called red bridges, all these places are great for yellow/white perch, use small minnows for the yellow perch and just a shad dart under a bobber for the white perch and just jig it a little, no need to buy bait for the white perch.


I've caught a few yellows there but nothing big ... The whites on the other hand are pretty nice .. There are a lot of LMB and pickerel too 
Been fishing there for 20 year off and on .


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Toms the man*

Tom whats up man you fish more than i do and i go almost everyday.Any yellow up there yet?Whats yas limit?

Lee


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Bass_n_around said:


> Tom whats up man you fish more than i do and i go almost everyday.Any yellow up there yet?Whats yas limit?
> 
> Lee


25/day .. None yet . Last year they started the 2nd week in March .. Year before 3rd week Feb ..
Still atleast a month or more ..
But you can pick them off from the Lakes and Ponds right now as long as it isnt solid ice .


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

hengstthomas said:


> I've caught a few yellows there but nothing big ... The whites on the other hand are pretty nice .. There are a lot of LMB and pickerel too
> Been fishing there for 20 year off and on .


last year we were catching female yellows 16 and 17 inches at tuckahoe, but they only ran a short time cause we went back 2 days later and was all little milkers left. i dont fish up at the park though either, i have a lil spot i have known about since i was a kid that has always produced decent perch of both colors.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

UnknownFish said:


> i have a lil spot i have known about since i was a kid that has always produced decent perch of both colors.


 Thats the ticket ... I have walked that area many times .. Thats the only way to get LMB and Pickerel in numbers ... Now Perch , you dont have to move once you find them ..
I got a sweet spot up North that killer but its a Sunday/Holiday spot ... 
PM sent


----------

